# feeding locusts



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

What do you guys feed your locusts to keep 'em going?

Tried latest batch on cabbage but they don't seem too keen. Nor did they seem keen on iceberg lettuce.

Any other ideas?

(used to look after some at school which involved collecting grass for them everyday - not really an option where I live now  )


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

cabbage works for me...also sphagnum moss!! i know it's an odd one but i use this plus a combination or greens/dandelion leaves..they won't eat if the temps aren't correct though..


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

DaFoot said:


> What do you guys feed your locusts to keep 'em going?
> 
> Tried latest batch on cabbage but they don't seem too keen. Nor did they seem keen on iceberg lettuce.
> 
> ...


Bog standard round lettuce works best for me, found my adult locuts tended not to go for iceberg either.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

most lettuce other than iceberg seems to work. dandilions and brambles are good too.


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> ..they won't eat if the temps aren't correct though..


Quite possibly a problem as only at room temp with no extra heating. 

MaybeI should dig out a heatmat.

Just want to feed them to keep 'em going till my spider has them rather than do a full setup for them.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

iceburg lettuce is useless anyway... it has no nutrients to gut load the locusts with..

I find that if I cut thin stripes of carrot they will take that... They will take virtually any veg but as said you have to try keep there box free from humidity and reasonably warm. Locusts are ok they don't make any noise. Crickets on the other hand go out in the shed were its cold to shut them up!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I usually give my locusts pak choy or whatever else I have in the way of greens for my rankins. Also some gut-loaded bug grub.


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

I have now tried with some success:
Grated carrot
Kale
Cress (in the punnet, so it stays alive)


Think I may try growing carrot tops and putting those in with the leafyness.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mine like anything but i put fish food (flake) in there to and there love that


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they need to be kept quite warm too... so a heat mat may help yes

N


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

forgot to addd i keep mine in my rep room what is warm and i keep them i large geo flats as its eay to clean out i also have a small dish in there were i put soaked cotton wool so there is a water supply


----------



## rob6568 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine are in a small exo terra breeding box (the clear plastic ones with black mesh lid). Got locusts in one and crix in the other. Both have Nissan Huts made from toilet roll tubes, cut in half lengthways, for shelter. Both have milk carton lids with home-made bug-grub (shreddies crushed with a few cornflakes and a pinch of calcium/vitamin supplement) and also same lids with moistened cotton wool in.

Foodwise locusts have had leaves from pear tree, carrot, orange, cucumber and chinchilla pellets (got alfalfa in) so far. Just cleaned them out and added some hay to the bottom of their box too. I found the locusts ate a bit of the veggies and pellets but they seem to like the pear leaves and carrot the best.

I've had them both set up for about 10 days now and only lost one cric and 1 locust so must be doing something right! Also, the crix are now fat and juicy!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i feed mine spring greens. 68p from morrisons and enough to feed both them and me for a week.


----------

